# Pimp that Blucky



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

I have acquired two whole of the really cheap and corny looking blucky skeletons from the 90's. I took the skulls and used a cut-out tool to cut the eyes and mouth. Then, I spray painted the inside of the skull black. Followed by that was Stiltbeast's plastic drop cloth corpsing and staining with red mohagony stain and touching it up with more black spray paint. After my skull is dried up, I will hot glue in sculpy teeth and drybrush details. Pictures will be up soon!


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is the perfect before and after image of my progress


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

[














Here is the completed blucky corpse skull with teeth, hair, and drybrush painting. I have my 5ft latex corpsed skeleton I made holding it  Any questions, please let me know. I have two more to do so I can make a video!


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry selected the same photo twice. Here is a close up.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Job! I have a few of these to do myself.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang cool!


----------

